# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  podniesione limfocyty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, niepokoją mnie wyniki badań bliskiej mi osoby. Chodzi przede wszystkim o poziom limfocytów, ale pozwolę sobie przedstawić całość dla dokładniejszego zobrazowania.
WBC[tys/ul] 10.8 (3.8 - 10.0)!
RBC[mln/ul] 5.17 (4.2-6)
HGB[g/dl] 16.3 (14-18)
HCT[%] 45.3 (40-54)
MCV[fl] 88 (80-99)
MCH[pg] 31.5 (27-35)
MCHC[g/dl] 35.9 (32-37)
RDV[%] 12.8 (11-14)

PLT[tys/ul] 184 (140-440)
MPV[fl] 9.3 (7-10)
PCT[%] 0,2 (0.1-0.5)
PDW[%] 12.2 (10-18)
LYM[tys/ul] 4.80 (1.20-3.20)!!!
MON[tys/ul] 0.70
GRA[tys/ul] 5.3 (1.2-6.8)
LYM[%] 44.7 (20-45)
MON[%] 7.2 (0.0-9.0)
GRA[%] 48.1 (40-75)

OB 5 mm/h (0-15)
GLUKOZA 4.87 mmol/l (3.90-5.50)

ALT 22U/l (0-41)
AST 21U/l (0-40)
GGTP 18U/l (0-60)
amylaza w surowicy 50U/l (28-100)
bilirubina całkowita 9,70 mikromol/l (0.00-21)
lipaza 9U/l (8-78)

Dodatkowo osoba skarży się na bóle w różnych okolicach brzucha, czasem boli na plecach, trwa to od ok 3 miesięcy. 
Czy powinniśmy się niepokoić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałam dodać, że ból wzmaga się na drugi dzień po wypiciu alkoholu.

----------


## pimpam

Ale to jest trochę ponad normę. Też WBC troszke podwyższone.
Jesli boli brzuch to poprosić lekarza na początek o USG JB.

----------


## gamewial

Wykonać marker LDH pod kątem chłoniaka. Ale nie sądze ,żeby był to chłoniak ponieważ po pierwsze jest prawidłowe OB a po drugie przy ziarnicy jest poważnie przekroczony procent limfocytów we krwi. Wykonać USG brzucha i ewentualnie diagnostyke endoskopową.
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------

